# broadheads?



## tailslap (Jan 29, 2013)

I need help on which broadhead flys as true as feildtip. I split 2 arrows with practice tips. Shot a muzzy mx4 100g, it shot about 4" left. Went and got it, shot again 4" left, put another broadhead out of same package of muzzy shot high, shot again high, feildtip shot bullseye, shot feildtip bullseye, its not the arrow i used the same arrow with all three tips. Im shooting a matthews switchback 70lb, carbon impact hunter xlt 6500 arrow with blazer speed fletching. Any help would be greatly apreciated. Fixed blade or mechanical dosnt matter as long as its a well made one. Price dosnt matter.


----------



## Mfiedler36 (Feb 6, 2010)

Try Ramcats. Shoot just like my field tips...


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

Slicktricks.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Are you tuning each head to the shaft?? That could be the reason your getting flyers...


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

Mfiedler36 said:


> Try Ramcats. Shoot just like my field tips...





Dan Man said:


> Slicktricks.





wet dreams said:


> Are you tuning each head to the shaft?? That could be the reason your getting flyers...


Exactly what I would of said. Are you spinning your arrows for wobble? Go to bass pro and buy an arrow spinner for about 45.00 then buy a arrow grinder and grind both ends of your arrows for true flatness or squared. Now re spin your arrows with broad heads and notice the difference.

When was the last time you had your bow tuned? Is your string old or new? What spine and length on your arrows? Lots of things to consider. Did you paper tune it yet? Have you tried walk back tuning?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

You would be surprised at the # of people that just screw a BH on and expect good arrow flight, even mechanicals should be spun for ballance. Havn't heard of a 'arrow spinner', I've always used my middle finger....works for me....WW


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Make sure your arrows are spined correctly for your setup. I would drill my target bullseye then get flyers not hitting perfect at game. Three years later bow shop tells me my arrows are wrong for my setup....i got lucky for years and didnt have any cripples. New arrows and now my broadheads fly perfect. I use slick tricks.

Use whatever broadhead you like as long as it is very very scary sharp.


----------



## tailslap (Jan 29, 2013)

*bow is in tune*

Brand new cuda string installed by J & J in port lavaca they tuned the bow. Ive been hunting for about 16yrs now with a bow and never had this problem. How do you spin your arrows ill try this myself if it seems easy enough to do. Thanks for yalls comments.


----------



## tailslap (Jan 29, 2013)

*slick tricks?*

Which one is the one of choice they all look good.


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

The faster your arrow speed and lighter your arrow, the greater likelyhood a fixed broadhead will have a POI different from field points. I had this problem about 10 yrs ago, switched to a mechanical and haven't looked back. I use a NAP Spitfire/Pro but I'm sure most of the others will have the same characteristics. Being mechanical everything will eventually fail but I haven't had one fail yet. I usually use a new BH for deer and refurbished used ones for hogs. Reassembly is a little tricky and I don't trust my handi-work.


----------



## FlounderSkiff (Mar 17, 2009)

I have had Great luck with Hartcraft X-change broadheads. Have to order them online. Made in Texas.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

MUZZY PHANTOM!! and yes, tune


----------



## PEEWEE (Jun 4, 2013)

Get the QAD eXodus J&J has them fixed blade that shoots just like a field point


----------



## RVANDY (Feb 15, 2013)

Most mechanical broadheads will correct this issue. I like Grim Reaper broadheads and the Rage Hyperdermic. I've shot black bears, boar hogs, and white tail with the Grim Reapers and nothing has gone more than 70 yards. But it sounds like your arrows are not matched properly to your bow. You need a heavier spined arrow. This will also help with your kinetic energy. It may slow your arrow speed down a hair but it will increase your accuracy with fixed broadheads. I switched over to the Full Metal Jacket arrows for this reason, and had 4" feathers installed to stabilize flight with fixed broad heads. This has helped my set up considerably. The faster shooting bows have this issue more than bows, shooting less than 300 fps.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

If you tune your bow, put the broadheads on straight, tune your arrow so it is weighted 10% FOC, shoot the correct spine arrow, and have sufficient guidance system (vanes/feathers) THEY WILL ALL SHOOT STRAIGHT. 

I would venture to say that the vast majority of the time there is arrow flight problem with any broad head it is because of that unabated quest for speed and using light 80-100 gr broadheads. This moves the CG of the arrow way back which results in bad arrow flight- especially at high speed. Measure the length of your arrow, with broadhead on it. Then balance the arrow on your finger so that it is totally balanced. Mark the spot where it is on your finger. If your arrow is 30" long, that balance point should be 3" (10% of arrow length) forward of center. If your arrow is 28", it should be 2.8" forward of center. With light broad heads, that CG gets moved aft.

If you CG is too far aft, just add some weight to the front, i.e. heavier broad head. So you lose 8 fps. How far on the other side of the deer do you want your arrow to go???

Good luck,


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

X2 watch a slow motion video of an arrow and see how much it flexes during the shot. If you change the CG it will behave differently. I also feel like the fletchings most people use are to small. Spin your arrows or roll them on a smooth surface and watch the tip of the broadhead to see if you have any run out or wobble.



THE JAMMER said:


> If you tune your bow, put the broadheads on straight, tune your arrow so it is weighted 10% FOC, shoot the correct spine arrow, and have sufficient guidance system (vanes/feathers) THEY WILL ALL SHOOT STRAIGHT.
> 
> I would venture to say that the vast majority of the time there is arrow flight problem with any broad head it is because of that unabated quest for speed and using light 80-100 gr broadheads. This moves the CG of the arrow way back which results in bad arrow flight- especially at high speed. Measure the length of your arrow, with broadhead on it. Then balance the arrow on your finger so that it is totally balanced. Mark the spot where it is on your finger. If your arrow is 30" long, that balance point should be 3" (10% of arrow length) forward of center. If your arrow is 28", it should be 2.8" forward of center. With light broad heads, that CG gets moved aft.
> 
> ...


----------

